# Work / Life balance ?!?!?!?!



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

As a lot of you already know I live in Estepona but work in Malaga City centre .... and use public transport! .... so 5 hours each day travelling!

Now I moved to Spain for a better work/life balance! yeah right .... that worked!  as we all know if you need to work in Spain (and I do NEED to work) then you have to be prepared for very long hours! with the added travel my days are loooooooooooooooong!

So for the past couple of months we have been looking to move closer to Malaga to get the balance right ... somewhere on the train route (from Fuengriola onwards...) and we did find somewhere and were about to pay a holding deposit last week.

mmmmmmmmmmmm guess what ? Ive changed my mind! Im staying here in Estepona!

We absolutely love living down here - its suits us perfectly - our apartment is in an enviable location and we are getting to know more and more people as each month passes .... it feels like "home" .. and this is the first area in Spain that we have lived where we have felt like this.

So yesterday we took the plunge and have agreed another 11 month contract on our lovely apartment .... and I will continue my epic journey each day to work! 

WHY ????? because the work / life balance is practically impossible to achieve .... if we move to Fuengirola, yes I can get to work faster and therefore spend a bit more time at home in the evenings,,,, but Fuengirola isnt Estepona ... and it isnt where I want to actually live (personal choice - apologies to any Fuengirola residents!) 

I dont want to keep moving to "follow" work - I want to be happy and settled at home .... so for me at the moment .... work / life balance means enjoying the place I live and loving my life there .... so Im staying put! The travel is a big price to pay ... but for me its the only answer.

Am I mad ? probably ...... time will tell!

Does anyone else have to compromise to achieve the best work / life balance here ?

Watch this space .... I could die of fatigue in the next couple of months! (or at least develop more facial lines from lack of sleep! lol) ....

Sue x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Sue, the holiday makers will be all gone soon. Will that make it easier for you?? This soul searching is catching on!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hey Sue, the holiday makers will be all gone soon. Will that make it easier for you?? This soul searching is catching on!


 Sadly not ..... are you referring to the holiday makers in Estepona, fuengirola or malaga ?? 

To be honest Chica .... when it came to the crunch I just couldnt bring myself to leave what we now call home - even though it would save me an enormous amount of travel time each day. Yes, that would be a big plus .... but to achieve that it would mean leaving somewhere we love to compromise and move to another area just for convenience.

Convenience is fine - but its not life is it ? I wake up every morning and can see the sea from my bed! I walk on the beach every morning with the sun coming up with my dog .... when I get in on Fridays we dont use the car again until Monday morning - cos everything we need in Estepona is within 10 minutes walk of the apartment. The chiringuitos here know us pretty well  and Tasha our dog!  so do people in the bars, shops and restaurants .... and some of our neighbours too.....and I cant bring myself to choose convenience over a pretty good life once Im home 

As I said maybe I will change my mind after another Winter of travel and dark nights! who knows ..... 

Sue x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Sadly not ..... are you referring to the holiday makers in Estepona, fuengirola or malaga ??
> 
> To be honest Chica .... when it came to the crunch I just couldnt bring myself to leave what we now call home - even though it would save me an enormous amount of travel time each day. Yes, that would be a big plus .... but to achieve that it would mean leaving somewhere we love to compromise and move to another area just for convenience.
> 
> ...


It's about sprouting roots as well isn't it?! When you keep moving it never feels like a home. I moved 5 times before I settled in this appartment but it is still not perfect. I'm pleased you have decided to settle there. It shows you are happy with what you have even tho' the travelling is a bore!! Can you find some way of amuzing yourself whilst travelling. I expect you take a book with you?! Maybe teach yourself spanish cd's to listen to?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> As a lot of you already know I live in Estepona but work in Malaga City centre .... and use public transport! .... so 5 hours each day travelling!
> 
> Now I moved to Spain for a better work/life balance! yeah right .... that worked!  as we all know if you need to work in Spain (and I do NEED to work) then you have to be prepared for very long hours! with the added travel my days are loooooooooooooooong!
> 
> ...


Hey Sue,

If you allow me to opine I am with you on your decision. I think the best is what fits you right... and if you feel Estepona is the place then Estepona it is! 

Of course, as time goes by you could change your mind. For now, enjoy home!

I have an 1.15hr (each way) ride to work. It's not bad and makes me think about it when I see people who live in Toledo, Ciudad Real, etc commuting 2.5hrs each way, just like you do.

I guess the secret is to learn how to use the commute time wisely. I try to mix up leisure reading (Spanish) with work reading (Software manuals - English)... and by the time you get back home you are truly done for the day! BTW, today I almost missed my train station as I was entertained by my new book   

Cheers!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Hey Sue,
> 
> If you allow me to opine I am with you on your decision. I think the best is what fits you right... and if you feel Estepona is the place then Estepona it is!
> 
> ...


Hi S!

Well thank you for your input - it makes me feel that Im not completely mad!!  

I did try to listen to my Spanish learning tapes on the bus - but felt an idiot when I realised I was talking out loud trying to say the words! (amazing how your voice is always much louder when you have headphones on! lol)

I do read ... usually a couple of novels a week - but so far these havent been educational! I think I may need to revisit the learning idea .....

When I am on here through the Winter moaning and whining about how long my journey takes me ... please just tell me to be quiet and remind me of why I chose to carry on doing this !

Sue


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi S!
> 
> ... please just tell me to be quiet and remind me of why I chose to carry on doing this !
> 
> Sue


A good comment Sue - and it works on SO many levels! I think we all need a little reminder now and again!!

xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My life is all work.....nothing else!

I have to build a business and secure the family's future here....so that's the price I have to pay.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> My life is all work.....nothing else!
> 
> I have to build a business and secure the family's future here....so that's the price I have to pay.


No regrets though, right?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> My life is all work.....nothing else!
> 
> I have to build a business and secure the family's future here....so that's the price I have to pay.


mmmmmmmmm I know you work hard X .... and Im sure for the right and very best of reasons.

But you also have your animals and land dont you ? I know these are also hard work (looking after and being responsbile for them is hard work Im sure!!!) ..... but Im assuming that even though its hard work its also a pleasure and part of your real, family "life" ??

So it forms part of your work - life balance ,.. one brings in the money and the other probably costs lots of money but brings you pleasure ??? 

I agree there is a price to pay .... so my 25 hours travelling each week is my very own  ... it means I can keep working and therfore keep earning and therefore keep living in Spain and specifically in Estepona !! lane:

Sue


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> No regrets though, right?


None at all Tally.....I came here to build a new life and to work. And that's what I've done!

Bed great to have a week off and go touring on the bike....but I don't see that happening in the near future I'm afraid.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Does anyone else have to compromise to achieve the best work / life balance here ?
> 
> Sue x


Hi Sue,
Well I think if you love where you live then that’s a pretty strong reason for not moving!

Mind you, I don’t know if I could do five hours commuting, I used to think it was bad when I worked in Calahonda and commuted to work to there from Fuengirola. Mind you, it was more because the buses were very old and unreliable (they are better now) and I was never sure if I was actually going to get there at all – and during the summer months they were so full you couldn’t always get on them and waited another half an hour to an hour for the next one. However, I always used the time on public transport to prepare lessons, or study, or read something cos I never found much time to do these things when not on the bus, so I actually enjoyed that time. (When it didn’t break down or explode, that is!) 

Personally, I think it is very difficult to achieve a perfect work/life balance in Spain, either because of the long hours, or because it is often necessary to commute a long way. I am always thinking a lot about if I should move. I don’t mind Fuengirola but am very limited work-wise and it would probably be easier for me to find more stable work elsewhere plus sometimes think I would prefer somewhere that is not a tourist resort. lane:

However, I have a lot of connections here, family and friends, nice neighbours and a good support network and my son is very settled here and I feel very much a part of the community here so it’s a big decision. I’ve been lucky in that, apart from Calahonda, I have always managed to find jobs locally. Have one in a school which is only ten minutes walk from where I live!, and used to work in an office 5 minutes away, but I am now thinking I may have to commute more, even if its just to Malaga. After hearing your story, Malaga seems pretty close to me now! 

Caz.
xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Hi Sue,
> Well I think if you love where you live then that’s a pretty strong reason for not moving!
> 
> Mind you, I don’t know if I could do five hours commuting, I used to think it was bad when I worked in Calahonda and commuted to work to there from Fuengirola. Mind you, it was more because the buses were very old and unreliable (they are better now) and I was never sure if I was actually going to get there at all – and during the summer months they were so full you couldn’t always get on them and waited another half an hour to an hour for the next one. However, I always used the time on public transport to prepare lessons, or study, or read something cos I never found much time to do these things when not on the bus, so I actually enjoyed that time. (When it didn’t break down or explode, that is!)
> ...


Hi Caz

I agree completely about the difficulties! I dont have anything against Fuengirola, or other towns on the train route per se ..... its just that they arent "me" or "us" ..... I suppose we all find different things in different places and Estepona has proved to be the place for us and provides us with the life we want to have. Having your support network around you is so important so I can understand fully you feeling that Fuengirola is now your home.

The train into malaga from there is so easy! and cheap!! its just a shame the bloomin train doesnt come any further down the coast from there to help us who are out on a bit of a limb! 

Work for everyone is even more unsettled than ever .... so chasing a job and keep packing up my home is not something I believe is viable any more ... so balance that with being happy where I live has helped me reach my decision.

Dont get me wrong at the moment my job is fine - and Im not unduly worried  but in the current climate no one should take work for granted! So if the worst did ever happen at least Im still living where I want to be - and not somewhere I moved to just to save on journey time and be closer to a job that no longer exists! lol

Sue


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Caz
> 
> The train into malaga from there is so easy! and cheap!! its just a shame the bloomin train doesnt come any further down the coast from there to help us who are out on a bit of a limb!
> 
> ...


Hi Sue,
Yes, totally agree. As for the train line... Its a great train service, especially for the airport. Since I came here 6 years ago, there has been talk about extending it to Estepona. However, it hasnt yet happened. But, I do believe they are actually digging tunnels under Fuengirola at the moment for this reason, unless I have completely misunderstood - which could well be the case.  

Malaga is relatively easy to get to from here, but I have had it so good, I just dont want to commute that far, unless forced to. 

Job insecurity - This is the problem at the moment, isnt it? I also think if I were to move for the sake of another job, there is no guarantee that that job would be secure either, so could end up in a worse situation. And that is before even contemplating the difficulty of selling/renting my flat.

So am sure you have made the right decision for you, in the quality of life debate we have to consider our home as much as, if not more than, our work. 

Anyway, just after my moan about living in a tourist resort, I nipped down to the beach for an hour, and sat and relaxed and had a paddle in the sea and just realised how lucky I am to be here! :clap2:

Caz.
xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Wish they would extend it towards the east....lol.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> Wish they would extend it towards the east....lol.


I am sure one day they will. However, at the rate things get done here, it is unlikely to be in this lifetime!


----------



## richie rich (Aug 12, 2009)

HI all,...I just read though those posts,...5 hours travelling to and from work each day?? I have to wonderwhat time people get up of a morning ...3.00 a.m maybe?( oh, and by the way, it takes me 7 MINUTES to walk to work  )
But seriously aside from the ironic humour,..what are work hours like there? I've read that the siesta is a thing of the past, so do people work the usual 8.00 to18.00 like we do in Australia or is it more like the 8.00 to 15.30 like we do in DK?
I know in Australia the standard working week is 38 hours but it's often expected that you'll wrok 45 just to keep up. ( still getting paid for 38) However, in DK, the standard working week is 37.5 and if you work more,....you get paid for it. So is it common down there to work unpaid overtime or are work better regulated?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

richie rich said:


> HI all,...I just read though those posts,...5 hours travelling to and from work each day?? I have to wonderwhat time people get up of a morning ...3.00 a.m maybe?( oh, and by the way, it takes me 7 MINUTES to walk to work  )
> But seriously aside from the ironic humour,..what are work hours like there? I've read that the siesta is a thing of the past, so do people work the usual 8.00 to18.00 like we do in Australia or is it more like the 8.00 to 15.30 like we do in DK?
> I know in Australia the standard working week is 38 hours but it's often expected that you'll wrok 45 just to keep up. ( still getting paid for 38) However, in DK, the standard working week is 37.5 and if you work more,....you get paid for it. So is it common down there to work unpaid overtime or are work better regulated?



Siesta is NOT a thing of the past, it maybe in the cities, but certainly where I live the sshops close at 1ish and it all goes quiet til 5pm and the whole place wakes up properly at around 8pm onwards!

From what I can see, in the heat of the summer, workers start early. We had some gardeners pool men in to do some work and they were rarint to go at 7.30am and worked til 2.30pm, but then it was simply too hot. The banks in town have "summer hours" and open at 8.30am and close at 2pm for the day.

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

richie rich said:


> HI all,...I just read though those posts,...5 hours travelling to and from work each day?? I have to wonderwhat time people get up of a morning ...3.00 a.m maybe?( oh, and by the way, it takes me 7 MINUTES to walk to work  )
> But seriously aside from the ironic humour,..what are work hours like there? I've read that the siesta is a thing of the past, so do people work the usual 8.00 to18.00 like we do in Australia or is it more like the 8.00 to 15.30 like we do in DK?
> I know in Australia the standard working week is 38 hours but it's often expected that you'll wrok 45 just to keep up. ( still getting paid for 38) However, in DK, the standard working week is 37.5 and if you work more,....you get paid for it. So is it common down there to work unpaid overtime or are work better regulated?


Hi Richie

I think it depends what your work is and who you work for. When I was working fo UK companies based here the hours were more or less 40 hours - but the start of the day was often delayed until 10 ish (to take into account the time difference as most of the business involved talking to uk companies and clients) so you finished around 7 pm. Although a lot of telemarketing companies for example dont start until 12 or 1pm working through to 9 or 10 in the evening.

I now work for a Spanish firm, we dont operate siesta hours (although a large number of businesses in Malaga where I work still do!). My standard hours are 9.00 am to 7.00 pm - because its August we are on Summer hours which are 8.30 am - 3pm (no breaks or lunch though )

At the moment Im up at 5.30 / 5.45 to get here for 8.30  

In my experience, (unless you work for yourself) the hours here tend to be longer than in the UK, for less salary - which didnt used to matter so much as the cost of living was lower ..... but thats not really the case anymore.

But hey Im not complaining really ..... you choose to live in a particular Country for particular reasons .... and it certainly wasnt for the money that I came to Spain! its one of the downsides of course - but I knew that in advance .... Im here for different reasons

Sue lane:


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the work-life balance equation has to factor in quality as well as quantity of leisure / down-time, or else what's the point..?

I know for me being in Spain has meant harder/longer work hours than it did in the UK, but the bits when I'm not working, well there is the sea and the mountains and the pool outside etc. And my kids have a wonderful life mostly out of doors. I know I am very lucky in being able to work at/from home so I am not factoring in daily travel - but with the exchange rate and economic climate I know I am working harder than I ever did before to bring in the same standard of living (one of those factors would apply equally strongly had we stayed in the UK of course!)

I prefer the attitude in Spain, of living to work rather than the other way around. As well as the way people are generally less hung up on professional status... in an expat community people are less defined by 'what they do' than in the home counties. What's more important is their story and motivations, in a place that people live in because they chose to.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Buenosdiaspet said:


> > I think the work-life balance equation has to factor in quality as well as quantity of leisure / down-time, or else what's the point..?
> 
> 
> I know for me being in Spain has meant harder/longer work hours than it did in the UK, but the bits when I'm not working, well there is the sea and the mountains and the pool outside etc. And my kids have a wonderful life mostly out of doors. I know I am very lucky in being able to work at/from home so I am not factoring in daily travel - but with the exchange rate and economic climate I know I am working harder than I ever did before to bring in the same standard of living (one of those factors would apply equally strongly had we stayed in the UK of course!)
> ...


Exactly! which is why Ive decided to stay in Estepona! and put up with the travel ..... because my time outside of work is the most important time to consider .....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Exactly! which is why Ive decided to stay in Estepona! and put up with the travel ..... because my time outside of work is the most important time to consider .....


I think we talked about this when we met, but cant you not work from home once a week or summat??????

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think we talked about this when we met, but cant you not work from home once a week or summat??????
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jojo..... missed you a lot recently .... hope all is going well 

Sadly not ...working from home sets a precedent for everyone else in the company to do the same - so its a no no unfortunately.

But the point of my post wasnt to whinge about my working hours ... but to say I had taken a decision not to move because my home / personal life was more important than work ... so even though my time at home is less by living so far away from the office .... its better quality in my opinion by staying where I am ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Jojo..... missed you a lot recently .... hope all is going well
> 
> Sadly not ...working from home sets a precedent for everyone else in the company to do the same - so its a no no unfortunately.
> 
> But the point of my post wasnt to whinge about my working hours ... but to say I had taken a decision not to move because my home / personal life was more important than work ... so even though my time at home is less by living so far away from the office .... its better quality in my opinion by staying where I am ...


I know, its a toughy, but at least you've made a decision which makes life easier and more settled.

We're just about in the new place, we sleep here, have the internet here, just gotta few bits at the old place and it needs a good clean!! my we're a messy family!! Its onlyt when you move that you can see how lazy I was with cleaning etc...!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I know, its a toughy, but at least you've made a decision which makes life easier and more settled.
> 
> We're just about in the new place, we sleep here, have the internet here, just gotta few bits at the old place and it needs a good clean!! my we're a messy family!! Its onlyt when you move that you can see how lazy I was with cleaning etc...!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


 Listen - Im pretty clean and tidy around the house ... BUT I have always said that when I am on my deathbed the one thing you wont here me saying is "If only I had spent more time cleaning under the beds and dusting the skirting boards" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

More important things to do in life!


----------



## richie rich (Aug 12, 2009)

hmmm, all good points and certainly you guys have given me alot to think about.....as for work, I'll most likely be working as an Autonomo english teacher, and if I need to supplement the hours, I'm an experienced barman and doorman so I can hopefully land a job in a bar or nightclub if I need to. 
But I would think that working 45-50 hours a week at around 20 euros an hour would give me an okay lifestyle wouldn't it? I'm not a high roller or a 'player' but I do enjoy my food and the odd night out.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

richie rich said:


> But I would think that working 45-50 hours a week at around 20 euros an hour would give me an okay lifestyle wouldn't it? I'm not a high roller or a 'player' but I do enjoy my food and the odd night out.


€20 an hour?????????????  I don't know anybody earning that much an hour in any job!! In the bars it's normally €5/6 p/h. Sorry to burst your bubble but that's the rate around here. Don't know about the other areas tho'??!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

richie rich said:


> hmmm, all good points and certainly you guys have given me alot to think about.....as for work, I'll most likely be working as an Autonomo english teacher, and if I need to supplement the hours, I'm an experienced barman and doorman so I can hopefully land a job in a bar or nightclub if I need to.
> But I would think that working 45-50 hours a week at around 20 euros an hour would give me an okay lifestyle wouldn't it? I'm not a high roller or a 'player' but I do enjoy my food and the odd night out.


Hi Richie
Im with Chica on this - I dont know anyone earning 20 euros an hour here ? Not in bars etc anyway .... even people I know who are teaching at international schools are earning 2200 euros per month before taxes/SS payments - and they are the highly qualified ones. But maybe each area has different salary brackets ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

All the jobs I've been looking at, ok, unskilledish (altho I'm a fully qualifed nurse) have been in the region of 5€ - 7€ an hour. I actually havent seen anything advertised that pays more that 8€ an hour 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

... actually, I'm useless at maths, but work this out. I had to have my pool repaired recently and it had to be reset in pressed concrete, I had 3 men working for 4 days (7.30am - 2.30pm) and they charged me 600€

My Spanish teacher used to charge 10€ an hour which was a bit on the high side but she came to the house giving us "one to one" and actually used to stay for longer to help my daughter with her homework

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I think this is a wind-up girls.  Must be??!! Tongue in cheek Richie?? Unless you know something we don't know or maybe we need to move to Madrid???


----------



## richie rich (Aug 12, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Richie
> Im with Chica on this - I dont know anyone earning 20 euros an hour here ? Not in bars etc anyway .... even people I know who are teaching at international schools are earning 2200 euros per month before taxes/SS payments - and they are the highly qualified ones. But maybe each area has different salary brackets ?


Sorry guys, I didn't make myself clear......as a teacher I've seen figures from 19.30 an hour up to 24 Euros an hour for an autonomo english teacher....obviously working in a bar it's alot less. While I enjoy my bar work, it's not enough to put food on the table.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

richie rich said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't make myself clear......as a teacher I've seen figures from 19.30 an hour up to 24 Euros an hour for an autonomo english teacher....obviously working in a bar it's alot less. While I enjoy my bar work, it's not enough to put food on the table.


Aaaaah. Thanks for claryfying. That sounds more like it


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

richie rich said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't make myself clear......as a teacher I've seen figures from 19.30 an hour up to 24 Euros an hour for an autonomo english teacher....obviously working in a bar it's alot less. While I enjoy my bar work, it's not enough to put food on the table.


Hi Richie
Thats a good hourly rate - and maybe its pretty standard for English Teachers (autonomo) .... but are you able to get the number of hours you need ? Im genuinely curious about this, because one of my friends teaches in an international school (science) and as I said earns 2200 euros pre tax etc ... and she works a full week.
So if she could get 30 or 40 hours a week in a similar job to the ones you have mentioned then she could earn a lot more than she currently does in her contracted role.

If its autonomo then do we assume you have to take a chance on the number of hours you would get each month ?

Sue :ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

richie rich said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't make myself clear......as a teacher I've seen figures from 19.30 an hour up to 24 Euros an hour for an autonomo english teacher....obviously working in a bar it's alot less. While I enjoy my bar work, it's not enough to put food on the table.



I dont know any teachers qwho earn anywhere near that over here. The teachers at my kids international school certainly dont and as I said in my last post here, the private teacher who came to our house was charging 10€ and that wasnt the cheapest!? But if you can get that sort of money then hell, go for it hun!!!!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## richie rich (Aug 12, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Richie
> Thats a good hourly rate - and maybe its pretty standard for English Teachers (autonomo) .... but are you able to get the number of hours you need ? Im genuinely curious about this, because one of my friends teaches in an international school (science) and as I said earns 2200 euros pre tax etc ... and she works a full week.
> So if she could get 30 or 40 hours a week in a similar job to the ones you have mentioned then she could earn a lot more than she currently does in her contracted role.
> 
> ...


HI Sue,
In regards to hours,....it seems to vary alot and I guess there's also a large difference ( in mind set) in making the transition from Academia to business. The crowd that's offering 19.30 is Vaughan, however, from what I've read on the net,....it's cartainly not a company for everyone. They seem to work very hard ( 35 to 40 hours ) and that doesn't include preparation or travel time) That being said, I'm well used to that sort of environment, so I think it will work out well for me.
I should aslo point out, they they don't do classroom work so much as consult to businesses so I think ( and I stress THINK) there's probably a pretty solid requirment that the teacher can not only teach but have a fairly astute business head on their shoulders.
From what I've read on the net,....many teachers have been burnt by Vaughan but by and large, their complaints have been about too much work and working too hard rather than having to chase hours. I'm having a week with them in early october so will happily give feedback when i return.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

richie rich said:


> HI Sue,
> In regards to hours,....it seems to vary alot and I guess there's also a large difference ( in mind set) in making the transition from Academia to business. The crowd that's offering 19.30 is Vaughan, however, from what I've read on the net,....it's cartainly not a company for everyone. They seem to work very hard ( 35 to 40 hours ) and that doesn't include preparation or travel time) That being said, I'm well used to that sort of environment, so I think it will work out well for me.
> I should aslo point out, they they don't do classroom work so much as consult to businesses so I think ( and I stress THINK) there's probably a pretty solid requirment that the teacher can not only teach but have a fairly astute business head on their shoulders.
> From what I've read on the net,....many teachers have been burnt by Vaughan but by and large, their complaints have been about too much work and working too hard rather than having to chase hours. I'm having a week with them in early october so will happily give feedback when i return.


Hi Richie
Ill look forward to the feedback when you get back in October .... personal experiences relating to work / property / education etc here in Spain are always useful to those of us already living here - and of course to those considering making the move.

Hope it works out for you - but do keep us updated!

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Richie
> Ill look forward to the feedback when you get back in October .... personal experiences relating to work / property / education etc here in Spain are always useful to those of us already living here - and of course to those considering making the move.
> 
> Hope it works out for you - but do keep us updated!
> ...


I would be interested to hear about it too. They seem to pay much higher rates than anyone else, but as Richie says, a lot have people have been burnt out by the workload. Plus if you are autonomo you would have to pay about 230 odd euros a month too I imagine. 

Business English classes are usually better paid than the academies. Down here the academies dont usually pay more than 9-12 euros an hour, which may sound ok but when you factor in preparation time and other time spent outside of contact hours you actually earn a lot less. 

Also as you mentioned, Sue, the key point is that it is hard to get full time hours, and if you do they are often working afternoon and evenings until 10 or 10.30pm. If you are single with endless stamina its ok, otherwise its very tricky.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Richie
> Thats a good hourly rate - and maybe its pretty standard for English Teachers (autonomo) .... but are you able to get the number of hours you need ? Im genuinely curious about this, because one of my friends teaches in an international school (science) and as I said earns 2200 euros pre tax etc ... and she works a full week.
> So if she could get 30 or 40 hours a week in a similar job to the ones you have mentioned then she could earn a lot more than she currently does in her contracted role.
> 
> ...


Hi Sue,
I've just read this post again and have thought of some things that might be useful to you.
A teacher may have a 30 - 40 hour week, but not contact hours ie hours teaching a class. There's preparation and paperwork to do too usually, so lets say an average is about 20 - 25 hours and those are the hours you get paid for, so I would say it would be unlikely to get 30 - 40 hours of teaching and if you did, you'd probably be dead within the week.
The other thing is the timetabling. If you're doing company classes you'll probably be doing something like 8-10, 1:30 - 4:30 and from 6:00 onwards. If it's kids in an academy it's probably 5:00 - 9:00ish. If it's kids in a school obviously it's the school timetable, but I think the vast majority of English language teachers don't work 9:00 - 5:00


----------



## richie rich (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi All, 
I'll put together a few words on Vaughan when I get back, From everything I've managed to find out. It really does seem like a slick operation although after chewing through their website plus every other blog, article etc etc etc I can find on them, they really seem to be much more a language consultancy than a school. It's true you don't get paid for prep time etc, but I read about one gu who has worked for them for 3 years and he's been able to get his prep time down to about 15 minutes and is able to do it on teh train between clients. 
THey have their own methodology/structure and insist that you stick to it. I guess it'a kind of like a McDonalds were every buger is made the same way.
Still, for the moment I'll keep an open mind and when I get back, I'll tap out a few words on the experience.
Cheers
Rich


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

richie rich said:


> Hi All,
> I'll put together a few words on Vaughan when I get back, From everything I've managed to find out. It really does seem like a slick operation although after chewing through their website plus every other blog, article etc etc etc I can find on them, they really seem to be much more a language consultancy than a school. It's true you don't get paid for prep time etc, but I read about one gu who has worked for them for 3 years and he's been able to get his prep time down to about 15 minutes and is able to do it on teh train between clients.
> THey have their own methodology/structure and insist that you stick to it. I guess it'a kind of like a McDonalds were every buger is made the same way.
> Still, for the moment I'll keep an open mind and when I get back, I'll tap out a few words on the experience.
> ...


it's true with any teaching that you can get prep time down to almost nothing

old lessons can always be adapted to new students

it can get pretty boring for the teacher though - churning out the same old thing again & again - and I'm sure that would come through to the students

with more advanced students I like to incorporate newspapers - true current events

you can even do that to some extent with less advanced students - more prep but more interesting for me in in the end - so I enjoy my work more


----------



## richie rich (Aug 12, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> it's true with any teaching that you can get prep time down to almost nothing
> 
> old lessons can always be adapted to new students
> 
> ...


Agree with you entirely, ( i have to ask,...what on earth does 'xabia' mean??) If I can ask a question,...do you teach adults? children? business? in a school or at offices? I would think that if you're dealing with companies they would want a confirmed syllabus/methodology with minimal deviation. A school would give a little more latitude I think. I know here that what thestudents learn is 90% up to the teacher, no prescribed texts etc. but at Seimens, everything is documented and formularised..almost like production line learning


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

richie rich said:


> Agree with you entirely, ( i have to ask,...what on earth does 'xabia' mean??) If I can ask a question,...do you teach adults? children? business? in a school or at offices? I would think that if you're dealing with companies they would want a confirmed syllabus/methodology with minimal deviation. A school would give a little more latitude I think. I know here that what thestudents learn is 90% up to the teacher, no prescribed texts etc. but at Seimens, everything is documented and formularised..almost like production line learning


xabia is where I live!!

I use to teach in a language school - it was a victim of bad management & the recession & closed down earlier in the year - shame after 30 years!

I have always freelanced as well, and will work from textbooks or 'taylor made by me' courses. I decided to cut down this year & have done no advertising at all - but word of mouth is a scary thing & I'm building up again!

In fact, the language school was the only time I had no leeway at all! The owner freaked out when I asked where the DVD player was so that I could use a Disney film for a group of children

I teach English to anyone who wants to learn, but I have other strings to my bow. I also teach Maths to GCSE or ESO graduado & Spanish beginners & to GCSE level.


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Xabia/Javea is great!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Buenosdiaspet said:


> Xabia/Javea is great!


:clap2:

it is, isn't it?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I've got a few clients up there now.....have to take a trip there sometime and administer a few "Tony Danzas".


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I've got a few clients up there now.....have to take a trip there sometime and administer a few "Tony Danzas".


I have this strange urge.....................................







































to run for cover


----------

